# what gun?



## 2nd Amendment (Mar 1, 2008)

So i was wondering what my first handgun should be...i want to start out with a 9mm and i was wondering what should chose since there are so many choices...i have been doing some reserch and i have found some that i like...out of the glock 17, beretta 92fs, browning Hi-power, CZ 75b what do you think i should chose...if you have any suggestions on any other firearms please let me know


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

I would also consider the S&W M&P 9 ,the Springfield XD 9, Ruger SR9,and Glock 19. Try to shoot as many as you can before purchasing. A lot of ranges offer rentals. Let us know what you end up with.:smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd start with figuring out which one feels and fits your hand the best and depending on research as to it's dependability that's the one I'd choose. Like the man said if you can rent and shoot that will help you decide too. A 9mm is a good choice with ammo prices going through the roof. I love my .45ACP but it's as bad as feeding my Ford Expidition. Sticker shock every time I fill her up :smt022 
Happy hunting


----------



## Vektor67 (Mar 4, 2008)

*In the same boat.*

I'm in the same exact boat and my list looks very similar to yours. I went to the range last week and tried the XD9, CZ 75B, 92FS and the MP9. This wekk I tried the XD40 GLock 22, MP40 ,Sig P229 and the PX4 Storm. It's a really tough decision although I think I'm going to start with a 9mm over the .40 there is quite a difference and my being a novice...it's no good have more stopping power if you don't hit your target lol. I really like the MP's I shot well
with the PX4 and liked the P229 a lot. In a perfect world I'd like something which converts from a .40 to a 9mm with little effort. I've heard the Sig will do that I think I've also read that a Glock 22 will accept a 9mm barrel and magazine although I'm not certain. This new P250 looks promising. The 1911's and the EAA steel both will convert but I've heard mixed reviews on the EAA Steel . Good luck with your decision, I know I'll need it.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

2nd Amendment said:


> ...out of the glock 17, beretta 92fs, browning Hi-power, CZ 75b what do you think i should chose


There is nothing about your post that would give us enough info to make even a halfways informed suggestion. ALL of the handguns you mention are fine and capable weapons, so what sort of criteria could we use to make a suggestion?

The best thing you could do is to find a place that rents handguns, and start shooting every 9mm they have. You won't be able to shoot every 9mm in existence, but you will be able to at least narrow down your short list. Once you have some experience, you can then provide us some criteria that will enable us to perhaps make a suggestion. In the meantime, be thinking about whether you want a poly or metal pistol, single-action or double-action or safe-action, single-stack or double-stack, fixed sights or adjustable, large, medium, compact, or subcompact, fixed backstrap or adjustable. Once you can provide some of these items, we can narrow down the suggestions from several hundred to maybe a dozen or so.....

PhilR.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Find a range that rents pistols. Get your hands on several. See what fits you best and consider things like the fit to your hand. How much recoil are you willing to deal with. What are you going to use this pistol for? Range fun? A daily carry? something that stays home to protect the family? Is this going to be used by the wife? How does she handle the weapon?

Then find some people that know the ins and outs of firearms. Learn all about the safety issues for you and your family. Answer these questions and you will have a better idea what you might be looking for.:smt023


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Lots of good suggestions already. Heavier, full-size steel frame guns will be better for the range, as they will generally have less recoil. However if you think you want to carry this gun, you may want to look at a more compact, alloy or polymer frame gun. Fit would be my first criteria and what my planned use is would be a close second.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

gmaske said:


> I'd start with figuring out which one feels and fits your hand the best...


I've owned and fired several handguns, including those you mentioned and I've found (as quoted) that should be the deciding factor.


----------



## Kagetsu (Mar 7, 2008)

2nd Amendment said:


> So i was wondering what my first handgun should be...i want to start out with a 9mm and i was wondering what should chose since there are so many choices...i have been doing some reserch and i have found some that i like...out of the glock 17, beretta 92fs, browning Hi-power, CZ 75b what do you think i should chose...if you have any suggestions on any other firearms please let me know


Not having the luxury of actually shooting several guns before deciding myself, I handled and read as much as possible. I started looking for something based on my ideal, the Colt .45 1911/Commander. All listed above are good guns. Most choices will come down to price and your feelings. For me, the Browning is old model and Beretta/Taurus are just plain huge for a 9mm. I've heard much good talk about CZ and chose Glock myself. Choose the balistics you want, then hold your choices at dealers several times to get the feel of them. You may look silly aiming and pointing, but it helps. I was three years choosing my first gun and almost had a Taurus until I held a Glock,,, I never looked back.


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

not to repeat what's already been said but handle as many as you can and fire them if possible. All on your list are excellent choices along with some also mentioned...Springfield XD9 and 40, Sig229, Sig226,Ruger SR9, S&W M&P9 and 40,the list goes on...
What are your requirements? CCW, Home Defense, Compitition, Traget shooting...
If CCW, What's your height and weight...It may sound funny but if your 5'8" 160# you may not want to try to conceal a full size auto...:mrgreen:

just some food for thought.


----------

